# Anyone own both the Griffin and the iJoy Limitless?



## Crockett (18/5/16)

If so, I wanted to ask a favour. Please could you check if the Griffin drip tip fits into the top cap of the Limitless and let me know? The stumpy little chuff cap extender that comes with the Limitless is pretty much useless. It's like putting your lips onto a circle of molten lava and then breathing it in.

I heard that the Griffin, Goon or Kennedy drip tips will fit, and want to make sure before ordering one of them just for the drip tip. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Anwar (25/5/16)

I have both and can confirm it works heat is still there but im using a rubber thing 

So use the griffin adapter yhen use any 510 DT works like a charm 

I also have the kennedy will check that tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (25/5/16)

Awesome. Thanks so much @Anwar


----------



## Anwar (25/5/16)

Kennedy works but very loose so thats a no no 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (28/6/16)

Do either of you know where to get the adapter locally, I dont have a griffin and I ordered a limitless recently


----------



## NickT (29/6/16)

@KieranD, Vape Cartel has drip tips in stock that fit the limitless.


----------



## Zakariya Baker (29/6/16)

NickT said:


> @KieranD, Vape Cartel has drip tips in stock that fit the limitless.


Thanks so much ! @KieranD, I'll be popping in soon as I get my vape mail


----------



## NickT (29/6/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Thanks so much ! @KieranD, I'll be popping in soon as I get my vape mail



Pleasure, I'm actually going in tomorrow to get one myself.


----------



## Crockett (29/6/16)

I ordered two custom drip tips from Hands for mine. Made a huge difference in my enjoyment of the limitless. I also have a spare Griffin drip tip and a Griffin spares kit (includes the 510 adapter) on its way from Fasttech, but that may only arrive in a couple of months.


----------



## dstroya (29/6/16)

Hi @KieranD, are they just black delrin like the griffin or are there other designs? No pics on your site... Also when is special reserve back?


----------

